# Toll bridge 6/28



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Boss Dogg and I fished the incoming tide at the toll bridge. We both got the skunk, BUT...a young pup named Michael all of 12 years old from Philadelphia managed to land his first fish ever! One beautiful 30 inch 14lb lineside. Not bad for a first fish!!!!!!! I think the picture says it all. The bait of the day was squid. I think the young pup deserves some congrats. 

Michael it was great meeting you and your brother Ken.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Hooked on Fishing,Maybe nothing Else!

Nice catch


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Junkmansj,

Well put, get them on the water or in the woods, keeps them out of trouble, teaches good values and preserves our sports!!

Congatulations Michael!!!


----------



## GregL (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats to him!

Imagine; a kid having fun without using a keyboard or game controller! 

G


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Heck yea he deserves some Kudos!way to go youngin... get hooked on fishing!!!!!!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey, nice fish ... congrats!

Maybe someday I'll catch one


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*some pics of the bride*

Heres a pic of the bridge. Good spot for fishing when it's not crowded. On the beach side over the bridge is a great spot in the spring for weakies. Bring your waders. Here's Boss Dogg fishing the beast spot at the bridge. There is a sink hole infront of the boats which holds some great flatty and lineside action.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Gratz to him for the great fish and great job in your part for taking him out and enjoying the sport of fishing like it should be done, first hand not virtual thats great it pays up in the end man, theres nothing like going out with your dad and enjoying catching more fish than him yet for some reason hes always just as happy as you are wether he gets more or not , the best feeling in the world! Take it from a 13 year old (me) its the best of life and if you can spend time with your family while your at it, you just cant beat it! Gratz again on the fish again!


----------

